
This billionaire wants to solve California's water problem - vskarine
http://fortune.com/2015/10/29/water-desalination-stage-2-innovations-manoj-bhargava/
======
vskarine
This guy is a true engineer. Creating simple solutions to hard problems, but
most importantly his solutions are easy to maintain.

